# Paphiopedilum malipoense



## Guldal (Apr 22, 2019)

After seven months of nervewrecking anxious waiting since I first spotted the bud...alas, finally (two pics of flower in a slightly different light):








And the plant and flower in toto - inflorecence 58 cm:





Pity with that slight twist and dent of the dorsal sepal...but never mind, I'm so happy to finally have the species flowering and one might expect an improvement, when flowering the second time round!
It has, by the way, a nice, quite clear, fruity fragrance - of how, I imagine, passionfruit chewing gum with a whiff of lemon would taste/smell!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Apr 22, 2019)

Lovely. I thought it was smelling like raspberries? You have the citrus version i guess 
Mine has finally started growing, but there's a long way before it has any bloomsize shoots.


----------



## gego (Apr 22, 2019)

Congrats. This species will really test your patience. It could stop growing its spike mid way and then you start worrying. Looks like it is a big flower.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2019)

great spike


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 23, 2019)

how long has it been open since it spread it's wings? wondering if the pouch is still inflating...


----------



## Guldal (Apr 24, 2019)

NS 10,5 cm.

It's been open now for 1½ weeks or so...so probably not much hope for further growth.


----------



## blondie (Apr 25, 2019)

Nice mine flowered for the first time this year to. I couldn't get much of a fragrance off it but I'm for ever bunged gged up from the job


----------



## BrucherT (May 15, 2019)

Congratulations! Love to see a window-grown plant bloom. What exposure is that? What's your medium, watering/feeding regimen? Are those several other malipoense in your photo? Is this your favorite species? I'm a window grower too.



Guldal said:


> After seven months of nervewrecking anxious waiting since I first spotted the bud...alas, finally (two pics of flower in a slightly different light):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2019)

Nicely done


----------



## GuRu (May 20, 2019)

Nice one and yes, to speak from own experience, P. malipoense can be challenging your patience.


----------



## Gilda (May 20, 2019)

Congrats ! It's lovely and fragrant ! Worth the wait.


----------



## Phred (May 20, 2019)

They can be very frustrating... That’s a long time with many opportunities to lose the bud. Great job!


----------



## Guldal (May 22, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> ..... What exposure is that? What's your medium, watering/feeding regimen? Are those several other malipoense in your photo? Is this your favorite species?



I'll answer your questions backwards: I'm not quite sure, if I have a certain favorite among Paph-species - there are so many beauties. An embarrassment of riches! 

There are other malipoenses in the photo - I have in all 3 clones of the typical form (at least that's what I suppose, only one have bloomed so far) and 1 malipoense var. jackii fma. album.

The plants are in my colleagues office, a north facing, but very bright window - his window is slightly draughty turning the micro climate of the windowsill into temperate at winter time.

As to other aspects of culture I'll just quote myself from another thread:



Guldal said:


> I grow my Paphs in Greenmix (as a window sill grower it seems to help me keep the humidity up - albeit I'm still a bit handicapped in this respect, when compared to the lucky owners of a greenhouse):
> 
> "GreenMix for Orchids is a mixture of water-repellent and water-absorbent granulate with added perlite and lignite. The granulate is made from stonewool, the basic element of which is diabase rock. GreenMix for orchids is produced by Grodania A/S"
> 
> ...



I think that was about everything!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Junglejewel (May 23, 2019)

Looks great!! Love malipoense


----------



## Don I (May 24, 2019)

Love it. Don


----------

